# Attitude seed bank huge christmas promotions



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 7, 2012)

From the 7th to the 10th of december attitude is having a promotion for christmas if you spend 35 pounds you get a mix of ten seeds for free! And on top of that they have seven or eight different breeder pack sales going on also. For example i bought a pack of ten grand daddy purp seeds and got 10 free bay 11 seeds and also 10 free seeds for for spending over 35 pounds and three others for some reason so i got a total of 23 free seeds! so ideally i only spent about $3.15 per seed! Thought i would spread the news of the sale so others could get in on this deal also.

Heres a link to all the sales on thier site 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewPromotions


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohh yeah time to order up some seeds


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice....the Tude does some great giveaways. You might want to kill that live link. You can change http to hxxp and it will die. Or you can unclick the box for parse links and it will show normal but wont be live.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive never had any issues with the Tude....


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 10, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ive never had any issues with the Tude....



Me neither, only good service.


----------

